# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Հայկական որոշ .am կայքեր արգելափակված են

## Armenoid

ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
Հայկական որոշ ISP-ներ թույլ չեն տալիս մտնել Ազատություն ռադիոկայանի azatutyun.am կայքը, սակայն կան բազմաթիվ ալտերնատիվներ.
http://armenialiberty.am կամ .org, http://azatutyun.org կամ .net կամ .eu կամ .mobi

Բոլոր հաղորդումները ձայնագրվում են և RealAudio ու MP3 ֆորմատներով տեղադրվում են հետևյալ հասցեում.
http://www.rferl.org/listen/ondemand...ar-default.asp
mp3 ֆորմատով ժամը 19-ի թողարկումը (երկու կեսից) մոտ 13 MB է:

Բոլոր հաղորդումները կարելի է լսել ՈՒՂԻՂ ԵԹԵՐՈՒՄ` RealAudio և Windows Media տարբերակներով.
http://www.rferl.org/listen/live/bd/ar/ar-default.asp
ուղիղ եթերը խլում է 4KB վայրկյանում, այսինքն մեկ ժամում մոտ 14ՄԲ

----------


## REAL_ist

ժողովուրդ ջան ով հնարավորություն ունի ետ ժամը 19–ի թողարկումը հայկական սերվերում քցի

----------


## Armenoid

> ժողովուրդ ջան ով հնարավորություն ունի ետ ժամը 19–ի թողարկումը հայկական սերվերում քցի


ժոխ խի եգերնի մոտից չի մտնոււմ ակումբ.ամ՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## ցեղակրոն

Ինտերնետը Հայաստանում գրաքննվում է
March 3, 2008
Մարտի 2-ի երեկոյան Հայաստանի ինտերնետ ընկերակցությունը (Isoc) դադարեցրել է մի քանի դոմեյնների սպասարկումը։ Այդ թվում՝ Ա1+ ինը՝ www.a1plus.am , Հայկական Ժամանակինը՝ www.hzh.am , Ազատություն ռադիոկայանինը՝ www.azatutyun.am , E-channel-ինը՝ www.echannel.am ։ Դրանց համար Isoc-ի դատաբազում գրվում է on hold.
Ընդ որում, այս քայլով, օրինակ, Ա1+-ը զրկվել է ոչ միայն իր սայթից, այլեւ a1plus.am դոմեյնով mail-ծառայությունից։

Դոմեյնները «սառեցվել» են առանց Isoc-ի ղեկավար վարչության որոշման՝ կամ նախագահակաից իջեցված հրահանգով, կամ էլ Ազագային անվտանգության ծառայության (ԱԱԾ)։

Նախագահ Քոչարյանի առտակարգ դրության մասին հրամանագրում դոմեյնները սառեցնելու, փաստացի ինտերնետ էջեր, փաստացի լրատվամիջոցները փակելու մասին չկար։
Նյութը 
http://munetik.wordpress.com/

Իսկ այն մեր հայրենակիցներըմ, որ Ազատություն են լսում, կարող են կապվել այս հասցեյով http://www.armenialiberty.org

----------


## Sunny Stream

Հա, շատ ցավալի է, բայց  
echannel.am-ի փոխարեն դեռ աշխատում է e-channel.am ( "*-*" նշանով) և azatutyun.am-ի փոխարեն`armenialiberty.am -ը: 
իհարկե սպասվում է, որ սրանք էլ կփակվեն...  :Sad:

----------


## Egern.net

> Հա, շատ ցավալի է, բայց  
> echannel.am-ի փոխարեն դեռ աշխատում է e-channel.am ( "*-*" նշանով) և azatutyun.am-ի փոխարեն`armenialiberty.am -ը: 
> իհարկե սպասվում է, որ սրանք էլ կփակվեն...


Իմ սիրելի Հայ Ժողովուրդ,

Մեր իշխանությունները քրեական օրենքները արդեն մտցնում են ինտերնետ: Բայց բոլորս գիտենք, որ ինտերնետը շատ ավելի լայն ու հզոր երևույթ է, քան պատկերացնում են: Ազատություն Ռադիոկայանի ՄԻԱՅՆ .am դոմենները կարող են փակվել: Մյուս ԲՈԼՈՐ դոմենները աշխատում են և նրանց գործունեությունը հնարավոր չէ դադարեցնել, նորից նշեմ. 
http://azatutyun.net http://azatutyun.org http://azatutyun.mobi http://azatutyun.eu http://armenialiberty.org

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Ա1-ին և ՀԺին, ապա նրանք պետք է ուղղակի արտասահմանյան դոմեն վերցնեն և այնտեղ շարունակեն իրենց գործունեությունը: Եթե այս մասին նորություններ լինեն խնդրում եմ տեղեկացնեք:

Ես անձամբ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում մտնել Ակումբ: Հավանաբար Արմենտելն է սահմանափակում: Սակայն այսօր ձև գտա phproxy-ի միջոցով մտնելու: Այնպես որ երբեմն կերևամ  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Armentel-ի dialup-ով էլ շատ կայքեր հնարավոր չէ բացել, մասնավորապես YouTube-ը  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երեկվա 19:00-ի ու էսօրվա ժամը 9:00-ի հաղորդումները ով կարա գցի հայկական սեռվեր:Մի հատ ֆտպ ես կարամ տամ,բայց էտի քիչա,ասենք 9:00-ինը կարաք դրա վրա գցեք ftp://voidmain:mainvoid@freenet.am :Մեջինը ջնջեք էտ թազեն գցեք:

----------


## ցեղակրոն

Ահա այն կայքերը, որ դեռևս նայվում է ազատությունը։

www.azatutyun.am, www.azatutyun.eu, www.azatutyun.mobi, www.azatutyun.net, www.azatutyun.org: 

Սիրելի եղբայրներ, քույրեր էս մեր ԱԱԾ–ն լրիվ չինական մեթոդներով ուզում է սպանել «Ազատությունը»։


Ասեք ինձ, եթե պետք է ֆրանսիական սեռվերի վրա կդնեմ ՄՊ3–ները։

----------


## Yellow Raven

*http://freenet.am/~voidmain/*

Մտեք,երեկվա 19:00-ի թողարկումնա:Բայց պարբերաբար կջնջվի,որովհետև ուրիշ Ֆտպ առաջարկող ոնց հասկացա չկա:
P.S.Մերսի Աթեիստին ափլոադ անելու համար:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է Ա1-ին


http://a1plus.blogsome.com/

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Armentel-ի dialup-ով էլ շատ կայքեր հնարավոր չէ բացել, մասնավորապես YouTube-ը


http://babelfish.altavista.com/
http://www.google.com/translate_t

Սրանց միջոցով պիտի որ բացվի

----------


## Egern.net

եթե մարդիկ կան, որոնք չեն կարողանում լսել Ազատությունը, կարող եմ upload անել ուրիշ տեղ, բայց ոչ հայկական.....

----------


## Egern.net

Այսօրվա` մարտի 4-ի ժամը 19.00-ի հաղորդումը Արմենտելից օգտվողների համար
Առաջին կես. http://aronian.info/mp3/20080304-150000-AR-program.mp3
Երկրորդ կես. http://aronian.info/mp3/20080304-153000-AR-program.mp3

----------


## REAL_ist

ժող միատ ափլոադի տեղ ասեք հայկական սերվերում որ կարանանք քցենք վրեն, մարդիկ ֆրինետից էլ կարանան քաշեն

----------


## Philosopher

Վտանգավոր նախադեպ է: Հայկական ինտերնետի ու քաղաքականության առաջին հանդիպումը բավականին տխուր ստացվեց: Հուսով եմ, պատասխանատուները կգիտակցեն, որ նմանօրինակ դեպքերը նվազեցնում են հայկական ինտերնետի միջազգային ու տեղական վարկը, հայկական ինտերնետը տանում դեպի անխուսափելի մարգինալացում ու կլանայնացում: Ինտերնետը գոնե այդպիսի խնդիր պետք է չունենա: Սա բոլորիս միասնական խնդիրն ու նպատակն է:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երեկվա ժամը 19:00-ի Ազատությունը ով կարա ափլոադ անի?
ftp://voidmain:mainvoid@freenet.am :
Ի դեպ,երեկվանը մենակ 2-րդ կեսն էր:

----------


## _DEATH_

Առիթը բաց չեն թողնում փող աշխատելու համար, տեսան սենց վիճակա ասում են 090009000 զանգեք, րոպեն 190 դրամով լուրեր լսեք:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Առիթը բաց չեն թողնում փող աշխատելու համար, տեսան սենց վիճակա ասում են 090009000 զանգեք, րոպեն 190 դրամով լուրեր լսեք:


Էտի շուտվանից կար:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Էտի շուտվանից կար:


Չէի իմացել, գովազդով նոր տեսա, ուրեմն ավելի շատ են սկսել գովազդ անել, առաջ չէի տեսել, էսօր 3-4 անգամ արդեն տեսա:

----------


## BOBO

> Երեկվա ժամը 19:00-ի Ազատությունը ով կարա ափլոադ անի?
> ftp://voidmain:mainvoid@freenet.am :
> Ի դեպ,երեկվանը մենակ 2-րդ կեսն էր:


Էտ UTC-ով ժամը 16-ն ա? :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էտ UTC-ով ժամը 16-ն ա?


Հա,կամ 16:00-նա կամ 15:00-նա:

----------


## BOBO

16-ինը քցում եմ ստեղ :Smile: 
15-ինն ել կքցեմ voidmain

----------


## Yellow Raven

voidmain-ի մեջինը կջնջես նոր

----------


## BOBO

> voidmain-ի մեջինը կջնջես նոր


Ջնջել եմ :Jpit:  
Արդեն քցում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մերսի,գոնե սենց ենք տեղեկանու,թե չէ էս տելեվիզատորի ապատեղեկատվությունն արդեն շատա չափը անցնում:Էսօրվանը որ լինի,էտ էլ գցեք էլի մեկդ,մի օր հետ եմ ընգել

----------


## BOBO

> Մերսի,գոնե սենց ենք տեղեկանու,թե չէ էս տելեվիզատորի ապատեղեկատվությունն արդեն շատա չափը անցնում:Էսօրվանը որ լինի,էտ էլ գցեք էլի մեկդ,մի օր հետ եմ ընգել


Խնդրեմ :Smile: 
Որ ժամինը? բայց UTC-ով ասա :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վայ,էսի 7-ինը չէր
7-ինը UTC-ով լինումա 17:00:Բայց 2 մասիա բաժանված 17:00 ու 17:30 ինչքան գիտեմ: Սրանցից մեկը սկի ազատությունը չէր,Մաքս Լիբերտին էր:Լավ,ոչինչ մնա էսօրվանը UTC-ով 17:00-ն ու 17:30-ը կգցեք:

----------


## REAL_ist

ժամը 15.00 ինը, 1 ժամա,2 մասովա, ետ են 19.00ի թողարկումնա
ընդեի գրածով 15.00, 15.30

----------


## BOBO

> Վայ,էսի 7-ինը չէր
> 7-ինը UTC-ով լինումա 17:00:Բայց 2 մասիա բաժանված 17:00 ու 17:30 ինչքան գիտեմ: Սրանցից մեկը սկի ազատությունը չէր,Մաքս Լիբերտին էր:Լավ,ոչինչ մնա էսօրվանը UTC-ով 17:00-ն ու 17:30-ը կգցեք:


Լավ պասի երեգվանը քցեմ մինչև էսօրվանը հելնի :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց երեկվանը 17:30-ինն էր ու մեր մոտի 19:00-ի 2-րդ կեսն էր…

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Լավ պասի երեգվանը քցեմ մինչև էսօրվանը հելնի


Չէ voidmain-ից քաշում եմ,մի րոպե

----------


## BOBO

> Բայց երեկվանը 17:30-ինն էր ու մեր մոտի 19:00-ի 2-րդ կեսն էր…
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Չէ voidmain-ից քաշում եմ,մի րոպե


Չէ voidmain չեմ քցում, բայց մի հատ ասա էլի նորմալ հիմի որը քցեմ 15:00-ինը մեկել 15:30-ինը թե 17:00-ինը ու 17:30-ինը? :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես երեկվա 2-րդ մասը ունեմ,էտի 17:30-ա:Բայց երևի էտի ուրիշա,որովհետև նոր նայեցի առավոտվա 9:00-ինը գրած էր 5:00,իսկ 15:00-ինը 11:00:Այսինքն 4 ժամվա տարբերությունա,դու գցի *15:00-ինը ու 15:30-ինը*:Բայց լավ կլնի էսօրվանը սպասես միանգամից գցես,երևի 8-ից հետո կլնի:

----------


## REAL_ist

ժամը 15.00 ու 15.30 ինը ետ հիմնական ժամը 19.00–ի թողարկումնա, մնացածը պետք չի

----------


## BOBO

Դե 15:00-ինը քցել եմ voidmain,15:30-ն էլ քցեցի ստեղ:

----------


## REAL_ist

ով քաշումա թող քաշի եսօր, որ եսա եօրվաննեն տեղադրելու, արդեն ետ լինի
եթե Egern.net–ը կարանա էլի են Արոնյանի սայտի վրա քցի, տուց քաշեմ, ես ֆռինետի վրա կկարանամ քցեմ

----------


## BOBO

Էսօրվանը`
15:00
15:30

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էսօրվանը`
> 15:00
> 15:30


Շատ լավ գործ ես անում,ապրես:Մենակ մինչև վաղը չջնջես էլի,ես սրանք վաղը առավոտը կքաշեմ:

----------


## Egern.net

> եթե Egern.net–ը կարանա էլի են Արոնյանի սայտի վրա քցի, տուց քաշեմ, ես ֆռինետի վրա կկարանամ քցեմ


հեսա, սպասում եմ ընկերոջս սկրիպտին, թե չէ տրաֆիկս չի հերիքի  :Wink:

----------


## Egern.net

http://aronian.info/mp3/20080305-150000-AR-program.mp3
http://aronian.info/mp3/20080305-153000-AR-program.mp3

վերջ, արդեն մի քանի վայրկյանում կարող եմ առանց տրաֆիկի տեղադրել այստեղ: Հուսով եմ Արմենտելը սա էլ չի փակի  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

# a1lus.am - http://75.125.179.218:8080
# echannel.am - http://76.163.218.144
# azatutyun.am - http://193.111.134.85

----------


## Dragon

Ժող ես ուր եր կորել ակումբը: Ես 4 օր ա չեմ կարում բացեմ: Փակել էին, ինչ էր եղել, կարող ա ելի կորի: 
Էս ինչ ա կատարվում: Ես ինչ են անում էս ................քը:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժող ես ուր եր կորել ակումբը: Ես 4 օր ա չեմ կարում բացեմ: Փակել էին, ինչ էր եղել, կարող ա ելի կորի: 
> Էս ինչ ա կատարվում: Ես ինչ են անում էս ................քը:


Չգիտեմ, այդպիսի խնդիր ես չեմ նկատել։ Ակումբ մտնելու տարբերակներ

www.akumb.am
http://cpanel.host.am/~akumb
http://cpanel.aic.net/~akumb

Եթե Հայաստանից սահմանափակում եղավ, կարող եք օգտվել պրոքսիներիս կամ թարգմանող կայքերից
http://babelfish.altavista.com/
http://www.google.com/translate_t

----------


## Grieg

ընդհանրապես չեմ կարծում խելացի քայլ էն արել , արգելափակումը ի վնաս կլինի հենց իրենց ինչքան լրատվական  աղբյուրների տեղեկությունը քչացնեն այնքան ավելի շատ մարդիկ կհավատան բամբասանքներին

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Չգիտեմ, այդպիսի խնդիր ես չեմ նկատել։ Ակումբ մտնելու տարբերակներ
> 
> www.akumb.am
> http://cpanel.host.am/~akumb
> http://cpanel.aic.net/~akumb
> 
> Եթե Հայաստանից սահմանափակում եղավ, կարող եք օգտվել պրոքսիներիս կամ թարգմանող կայքերից
> http://babelfish.altavista.com/
> http://www.google.com/translate_t


Արտգեո ջան, Ակումբը իրոք արգելափակված է Արմենթելի Dial Up ինտերնետի համար: www.akumb.am-ը կիրակի օրվանից գրեթե չի աշխատում, http://cpanel.aic.net/~akumb-ը երեկվանից իմ մոտ սկսեց չաշխատել, մնացել եմ http://cpanel.host.am/~akumb-ի հույսին....  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօրվա Ազատությունը ֆրինեթ գցող կա՞:Էլի իրիկվա կողմ նոր կլինի երևի:

----------


## BOBO

> Էսօրվա Ազատությունը ֆրինեթ գցող կա՞:Էլի իրիկվա կողմ նոր կլինի երևի:


Կքցեմ ես

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կքցեմ ես


Էլի նույն տեղերը կգցես էլի:

----------


## BOBO

> Էլի նույն տեղերը կգցես էլի:


Ok :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Վեբն ու Արմինկոն պաշտոնապես փաստել են Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի ճնշման տակ համացանցում գրաքննության առկայությունը։

 Attention: Dear customers, We apologize that due to Decree of the President of Armenia about the State of Emergency some websites will be temporarily unreachable.
http://www.web.am/en/home/

Որոշ կայքեր ժամանակավորապես անհասանելի կլինեն
Yesterday, 2008-03-05 21:42
Հարգելի բաժանորդներ,
Հայցում ենք Ձեր ներողամտությունը, որ ի կատարումն ՀՀ Նախագահի “Արտագարգ դրություն հայտարարելու մասին” հրամանագրի որոշ կայքեր ժամանակավորապես անհասանելի կլինեն: 
http://www.arminco.com/am/updates/2008/03/05/arminco2/

----------


## VisTolog

Ի դեպ իմ մոտ էլ էր ակումբ մտնելու հետ կապված խնդիրներ եղել:
Ոչ արմենթելն էր բացում, ոչ էլ ֆրինեթը. մնացած սայթերի մասին էլ չեմ ասում:

----------


## Egern.net

շատ հետաքրքիր էր այսօրվա Ազատությունը... շատ քաղաքական նորություններից բացի հարցազրույցներ կային Արմինկոյի և Վեբի ղեկավարների հետ. ասում էին` _փակելը մեր պարտականությունն է_
http://www.rferl.org/listen/ondemand...ar-default.asp
եթե չի բացում` http://aronian.info/mp3

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսկ .am զոնա ով կարա գցի?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նոր նայեցի,BOBO-ն ոնց-որ մենակ երկրորդ մասն էր գցել,առաջինը գցող կա?
ftp://voidmain:mainvoid@freenet.am

----------


## BOBO

> Նոր նայեցի,BOBO-ն ոնց-որ մենակ երկրորդ մասն էր գցել,առաջինը գցող կա?
> ftp://voidmain:mainvoid@freenet.am


Քցում եմ առաջինը, երկրորդը քցել էի առաջինի մասին մոռացել էի :Jpit: 
freenet.am/~zizu

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Քցում եմ առաջինը, երկրորդը քցել էի առաջինի մասին մոռացել էի
> freenet.am/~zizu


2-րդ մասը մեկի տեղը 3 տեղ էիր գցել

----------


## REAL_ist

ստեղա ոնցոր քցել առաջինը՝
http://freenet.am/~zizu/

----------


## BOBO

> 2-րդ մասը մեկի տեղը 3 տեղ էիր գցել


Հա, էտ երկորդը քցելուց գժվել էր ֆրինետը, նորմալ չեր ընգնում, մեկել հազիվ մի տե քցիմ ու ջոգեմ սաղ տեղերն էլ կա :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես աչկիս միջև գրեցի քցիր հա :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

> ես աչկիս միջև գրեցի քցիր հա


Լավ էլ արագ էս գրում բայց :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

5 էջ միանգամից բացել էի դրանից էր, միջեվ տեղ հասա սրան հասա տենց եղավ, բայց դու էլ պակաս արագ չքցիր :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

> 5 էջ միանգամից բացել էի դրանից էր, միջեվ տեղ հասա սրան հասա տենց եղավ, բայց դու էլ պակաս արագ չքցիր


Հա բա ոնց 3կբ/վ-անոց դայլ-ափ-ով 30 վրկ.-ում :Cool:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հա բա ոնց 3կբ/վ-անոց դայլ-ափ-ով 30 վրկ.-ում


Էտ ոնց?

----------


## BOBO

> Էտ ոնց?


RapidLeech-ով եմ քցում :Smile:

----------


## Egern.net

http://azatutyun.net/armeniareport/r...3F72A5FE1C.ASP
Կարդացեք... .... 1937 թիվն է


Ինֆորմացիայի լուրջ աղբյուրներ մնում են բլոգները. http://azathayastan.googlepages.com/ http://hnazarian.blogspot.com/

----------


## Armenoid

ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ քաղաքական քննարկումները կարող եք շարնակել այստեղ

ես սայտում արտակարգ իրավիճակ ՉԿԱ :Hands Up:

----------


## ցեղակրոն

Ինչպե՛ս կարելի է ենթադրել Քոչարյանի կողմից հաստատված լրատվական շրջափկումը Հայաստանը մի քանի տասնյակ տարի հետ գցեց։
Գրաքքնվում և սահմանափակվում է նաև համացանցը՝ Ինտերնետը։
Ահա «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի տնօրինությունը ստիպված վերսկսեց կարճ ալիքներով հեռարձակումը ՝ փորձելով գոնե մի միջոցով թափանցել այս նոր «երկաթե վարագույրը»։
Աստված մի արասցե, եթե Քոչարյանի գործակալները օգտվեն բրեժնեվյան տարիների զինանոցից և սկսեն «խլացնել» ա
«Ազատության» հաճախականությունները։
«Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի երեկոյան ծրագիրը, որը սկսվում է Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 19:00-ին և տևում մեկ ժամ, այսուհետև կարելի է լսել
 նաև 31 մետր կարճ ալիքով՝ 9830 կիլոհերց հաճախականությամբ, և 25 մետր կարճ ալիքով՝ 11695 կիլոհերց հաճախականությամբ։

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչպե՛ս կարելի է ենթադրել Քոչարյանի կողմից հաստատված լրատվական շրջափկումը Հայաստանը մի քանի տասնյակ տարի հետ գցեց։
> Գրաքքնվում և սահմանափակվում է նաև համացանցը՝ Ինտերնետը։
> Ահա «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի տնօրինությունը ստիպված վերսկսեց կարճ ալիքներով հեռարձակումը ՝ փորձելով գոնե մի միջոցով թափանցել այս նոր «երկաթե վարագույրը»։
> Աստված մի արասցե, եթե Քոչարյանի գործակալները օգտվեն բրեժնեվյան տարիների զինանոցից և սկսեն «խլացնել» ա
> «Ազատության» հաճախականությունները։
> «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի երեկոյան ծրագիրը, որը սկսվում է Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 19:00-ին և տևում մեկ ժամ, այսուհետև կարելի է լսել
>  նաև 31 մետր կարճ ալիքով՝ 9830 կիլոհերց հաճախականությամբ, և 25 մետր կարճ ալիքով՝ 11695 կիլոհերց հաճախականությամբ։


Ցեղակրոն ջան:
Եթե մի քանի տարի էլ սրանք նստեն, ապա սրանց համեմատ Բրեժնևյան տարիները երազանք են թվալու: Սրանք ի տարբերություն Բրեժնևի և Սուսլովի, նաև սոսկալի վախկոտ են, մեզ համար դրանից բխող բոլոր տխուր հոտևանքներով:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօրվա Ազատությունը չեք գցում քաշենք:

----------


## BOBO

> Էսօրվա Ազատությունը չեք գցում քաշենք:


Էսա կքցեմ :Smile:

----------


## ցեղակրոն

ftp://realaudio.rferl.org/mp3/ch2/20...AR-program.mp3
ftp://realaudio.rferl.org/mp3/ch2/20...AR-program.mp3

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
17:00 

17:30

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Էդ ճիշտա, որ ժամը 19:00-ին AM 983 ու AM 1169 ալիքներով ազատություննա հնչում?

----------


## Enipra

Այսօր առավոտվանից ինձ մոտ / ու ոչ միայն իմ, ուրիշ կապից օգտվողների մոտ էլ / չեն բացվում այս կայքերը` youtube.com, rferl.org, azatutyun-ը` իր բոլոր հնարավոր վերջավորություններով: 
Մնացել եմ proxy սերվերների հույսին: Սա արդեն լրիվ խայտառակություն է  :Angry2: 

Ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ բացվո՞ւմ են:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Էդ ճիշտա, որ ժամը 19:00-ին AM 983 ու AM 1169 ալիքներով ազատություննա հնչում?


Այո: Անձամբ չեմ ստուգել, որովհետև ինտերնետից քաշելով եմ լսում, բայց այդպես են հայտարարել, այսօր կփորձեմ բռնել այդ հաճախականություններն ու լսել:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այսօր առավոտվանից ինձ մոտ / ու ոչ միայն իմ, ուրիշ կապից օգտվողների մոտ էլ / չեն բացվում այս կայքերը` youtube.com, rferl.org, azatutyun-ը` իր բոլոր հնարավոր վերջավորություններով: 
> Մնացել եմ proxy սերվերների հույսին: Սա արդեն լրիվ խայտառակություն է 
> 
> Ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ բացվո՞ւմ են:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> 
> Այո: Անձամբ չեմ ստուգել, որովհետև ինտերնետից քաշելով եմ լսում, բայց այդպես են հայտարարել, այսօր կփորձեմ բռնել այդ հաճախականություններն ու լսել:


Իմ կապը WEB-ից է, rferl.org-ը դեռ կա:
Ի դեպ արդեն նշվել է, բայց կրկնեմ, շատ լավ ռեսուրս`
azathayastan.googlepages.com

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես երեկ փորձեցի,էն էլ չստացվեց,շատ խիտ էին դասավորված ալիքները,մի 2 անգամ ուժեղ խշշոցով միացավ,էն էլ էլի կորավ ձանը հետո:
Էսօր էլ կփորձեմ,թե չեղավ էլի BOBO-ի գցածը իրիկունը կլսեմ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Այսօր առավոտվանից ինձ մոտ / ու ոչ միայն իմ, ուրիշ կապից օգտվողների մոտ էլ / չեն բացվում այս կայքերը` youtube.com, rferl.org, azatutyun-ը` իր բոլոր հնարավոր վերջավորություններով: 
> Մնացել եմ proxy սերվերների հույսին: Սա արդեն լրիվ խայտառակություն է 
> 
> Ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ բացվո՞ւմ են:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
> 
> Այո: Անձամբ չեմ ստուգել, որովհետև ինտերնետից քաշելով եմ լսում, բայց այդպես են հայտարարել, այսօր կփորձեմ բռնել այդ հաճախականություններն ու լսել:


Երեկ ամբողջ օրը չկաին, իսկ հիմա նորմալ աշխատում են:
Չեմ հասկանաում ինչ սկզբունքով են փակում բացում  :Think:

----------


## Norton

Եթե ձեր մոտ չի բացում ինտերնետ սայթերը կարաք մտնեք 


www.freeproxyserver.ca
www.getusin.info

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ինչպե՛ս կարելի է ենթադրել Քոչարյանի կողմից հաստատված լրատվական շրջափկումը Հայաստանը մի քանի տասնյակ տարի հետ գցեց։
> Գրաքքնվում և սահմանափակվում է նաև համացանցը՝ Ինտերնետը։
> Ահա «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի տնօրինությունը ստիպված վերսկսեց կարճ ալիքներով հեռարձակումը ՝ փորձելով գոնե մի միջոցով թափանցել այս նոր «երկաթե վարագույրը»։
> Աստված մի արասցե, եթե Քոչարյանի գործակալները օգտվեն բրեժնեվյան տարիների զինանոցից և սկսեն «խլացնել» ա
> «Ազատության» հաճախականությունները։
> «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի երեկոյան ծրագիրը, որը սկսվում է Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 19:00-ին և տևում մեկ ժամ, այսուհետև կարելի է լսել
>  նաև 31 մետր կարճ ալիքով՝ 9830 կիլոհերց հաճախականությամբ, և 25 մետր կարճ ալիքով՝ 11695 կիլոհերց հաճախականությամբ։


Էսօր է,լ երեկ էլ բռնեցի էդ ալիքները ազատությունը չկար: Մենակ խշշոցներ էին  :Blink: 
Ձեզանից ինչ-որ մեկը հեչ հաջողավրել է Ազատությունը այդ հաճախականություններով լսի?  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր ես 11695-ով բռնեցի,մեկմեկ ձենը գնում էր,բայց համարյա սաղ լսեցի:

----------


## Dante

Ժողովուրդ շատ,շատ շնորհակալ եմ ետ հնարավորության համար, կարգին գործ եք անում, 

Ազատություն forever

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
ԱՊՐԵՍ, Կեցես, եթե եդ լինկը չլիներ հիմա չգիտեմ ինչ էի անելու

----------


## Egern.net

երեկ ու նախորդ օրը խշշոցով-բանով, բայց լսում էինք Ազատությունը: Այսօր չստացվեց....

Հայեր, հետո շատ տեղերից rferl.org-ը չի բացում, բայց ուղիղ հեռարձակման լինկը բացվում է: Միայն թե դեռ չեմ նկատել` այդ լինկը ամեն օր փոխվում է թե ոչ.... այսօրվանը` http://mfile.akamai.com/2961/live/re...asx?bkup=53570

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երեկվա Ազատությունը ոչ ոք ոնցոր չէր  գցել ֆրինեթ,էսօրվանը որ հելնի գցեք էլի…

----------


## REAL_ist

եսօր արդեն ռադիոյով կար

հանին արդեն ետ կետը արտակարգ դրության, ես սայտերը չեն ուզում բացեն :Angry2: 

հ.գ.
քաղաքականություն բաժիննել արդեն կարելիա բացել :Hi:

----------


## Kuk

> եսօր արդեն ռադիոյով կար
> 
> հանին արդեն ետ կետը արտակարգ դրության, ես սայտերը չեն ուզում բացեն
> 
> հ.գ.
> քաղաքականություն բաժիննել արդեն կարելիա բացել


Ազատությունը արդեն 102.0 -ով կարանք լսե՞նք:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց ես երեկ փորձեցի չեղավ, երևի հլը չէր սկսել, էն 11695-ով էլ համարյա բան չէր լսվում:
Եթե էտ կետը հանել են,ուրեմն պտի թերթերն էլ  սկսեն լույս տեսնել:

----------


## Armenoid

> Բայց ես երեկ փորձեցի չեղավ, երևի հլը չէր սկսել, էն 11695-ով էլ համարյա բան չէր լսվում:
> Եթե էտ կետը հանել են,ուրեմն պտի թերթերն էլ  սկսեն լույս տեսնել:


http://www.president.am/president/arm/?task=16&id=499
դե բայց ովա իրան լսում? :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

*Արտակարգ դրության մեղմացումից հետո էլ թերթերը լույս չտեսան*

Ուրբաթ առավոտյան, հակառակ սպասումների, այդպես էլ լույս չտեսան այն թերթերը, որոնք արտակարգ դրության պատճառով չէին տպագրվում, բայց պատրաստվում էին տպագրության` նախագահի հրամանագրում որոշակի փոփոխություններից հետո:

Պատրաստ համարները տպագրության չեն թողել արդեն տպարանում: Այս ճակատագրին են արժանացել «Առավոտ», «Հայկական ժամանակ», «Տարեգիր», «Հայք», «Չորրորդ իշխանություն», «Հրապարակ», «Ժամանակ Երեւան» թերթերը:

Երեկ այս թերթերի, ինչպես նաեւ մի շարք ինտերնետային լրատվամիջոցների եւ լրագրողական կազմակերպույթունների ղեկավարները հայտարարություն են տարածել, որում մասնավորապես ասված է.

«Մենք` ներքոստորագրյալներս, ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարում ենք, որ տպարան ներկայացված թերթերի հրապարակումները որեւէ մեկին որեւէ հիմք չեն տալիս անհայտ անձանց բանավոր հրահանգներով ոտնահարել տեղեկություններ տարածելու մեր սահմանադրական իրավունքը, կասեցնել մեր մասնագիտական գործունեությունը եւ հասարակությանը կերակրել բացառապես պաշտոնական տեղեկատվությամբ: Մանավանդ որ, պաշտոնական կոչվող այդ տեղեկատվությունը գերհագեցած է սադրանքներով, ծառայում է մի խումբ մարդկանց շահերին, չի արտահայտում հասարակական տրամադրությունները եւ ընդամենը խորացնում է կասկածամտության, պետական կառույցների հանդեպ անվստահության, տարբեր խավերի միջեւ թշնամանքի մթնոլորտը:

Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի մարտի 13-ի հրամանագիրը, դատելով կատարված փաստից եւ այն իրողությունից, որ առ այսօր փակ են նաեւ ինտերնետային կայքերը, կոպտորեն խախտված են խոսքի եւ մամուլի ազատության համընդհանուր ճանաչված սկզբունքները, ընդամենը խղճուկ փորձ է միջազգային ու հայ հանրության աչքերին թոզ փչելու: Մենք հայտարարում ենք, որ գավառական խորամանկություններով անհնար է ժողովրդավարության պատրանք ստեղծել ու դրանով դիմակայել միջազգային հեղինակավոր կառույցների արդարացի պահանջներին` ապահովել խոսքի ազատությունը եւ վերջ տալ ապօրինի սահմանափակումներին եւ արգելքներին: ՀՀ իշխանությունների գործողությունները մենք գնահատում ենք որպես բռնապետությունը պահպանելու փորձ` իբր ներքաղաքական կայունությունը վերականգնելու, իրականում` իշխանությունից կառչած մնալու նպատակով»:

«Առավոտ»-ի գլխավոր խմբագիր Արամ Աբրահամյանի փոխանցմամբ, իրենք պատրաստել էին մի համար, որտեղ առաջին էջում խմբագրական կար, որ հավաստում էր թերթի պատրաստակամությունը հավասարաչափ լուսաբանել ե�ւ իշխանության, ե�ւ ընդդիմության տեսակետները:

Թերթում կային նաեւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի ասուլիսից հատվածներ, հարցազրույց ՀՀԿ-ի խոսնակ Էդուարդ Շարմազանովի հետ, հատվածներ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասուլիսներից:

«Տպարանում Կա-Գե-Բե-ի գրաքննիչը իմ տեղակալին ասաց, մասնավորապես, որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ասուլիսը պարունակում է ակնհայտ կեղծ լուրեր, եւ հետեւաբար թերթը չի կարող տպվել», - «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին ասաց Աբրահամյանը: - «Կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ նրանք չէին ուզում, որ լինի հավասարակշռված ինֆորմացիա� Նրանք ուզում էին, որ լինի միայն իրենց կարծիքը, իրենց վարկածները կատարվածի վերաբերյալ: Սակայն միջազգային հանրության աչքերին թոզ փչելու համար նրանք ասում են, որ իրբ մեղմացրել են»:

«Հայկական ժամանակ»-ի համարի պատասխանատու Հայկ Գեւորգյանը նույնպես այն կարծիքին է, որ հրամանագրում փոփոխությունը միայն մամուլի հանդեպ ճնշումները մեղմելու տպավրություն ստեղծելու նպատակ ուներ:

«Դա ուղղակի ակնհայտ է: Որքան ես եմ նկատում, ճնշումները շատ ուժեղ են դրսից, ու այս հրամանագրով փորձեցին ինչ-որ ձեւով մեղմել, բայց պատկերը ոչնչով չէր փոխվել [մարտի 3-ի համեմատությամբ]», - «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին ասաց նա:

Ինչպեսեւ «Առավոտ»-ը, «Հայկական ժամանակ»-ը նույնպես չի աշխատի մինչեւ արտակարգ դրության սպասվող ավարտը:

Ազգային անտվանգության ծառայության մամուլի խոսնակը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին փոխանցեց, որ խնդրի առնչությամբ մեկնաբանություն կարող է տալ միայն նախագահի մամուլի խոսնակը: Վիկտոր Սողոմայնանը «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանին փոխանցեց, ըստ էության, այն, ինչ ասվել էր նախկինում. արտակարգ դրություն հայտարարելու մասին հրամանագրով հանձնարարվել է կառավարությանը ձեռնարկել անհրաժեշտ միջոցառումներ հրամանագիրի կատարումը ապահովելու համար: Կառավարությունը այդ պարտականությունը դրել է Ազգային անվտանգության ծառայութան վրա, ու եթե այդ թերթերին թույլ չեն տվել տպագրվել, ուրեմն դրանց բովանդակությունը խախտել է հրամանագրով նախատեսված պահանջները:

----------


## menq bolors

a1plus.am   չի աշխատւմ բայց էսօր ազատության ձայնը արդեն կար
ստին ու հայլուրի ստորություններին կարծես քիչ է մնացել

----------


## Kuk

> a1plus.am   չի աշխատւմ բայց էսօր ազատության ձայնը արդեն կար
> ստին ու հայլուրի ստորություններին կարծես քիչ է մնացել


Ազատությունը ինչո՞վ ես լսել:

----------


## menq bolors

> Ազատությունը ինչո՞վ ես լսել:


ռադիո 102.00

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> a1plus.am   չի աշխատւմ բայց էսօր ազատության ձայնը արդեն կար
> ստին ու հայլուրի ստորություններին կարծես քիչ է մնացել


Ես ել եմ լսել: Փաստորեն էսօրվանից սկսած ամենօր ժամը 19:00-ին 102.00 FM-ով ազատությունը հնչելու է: Եթե իհարկե _որոշ_ անձիք, _որոշ միջոցների_ չդիմեն:
Մինչև հիմա համատարած խաբեություն էր տիրում, անխտիր բոլոր ալիքներով հնչում էին այսպես կոչված "պաշտոնական" լուրեր և այլն  :Bad:  : Բայց լավա, հիմիկվանից սկսած ազատությունը նորմալ կլինի ու մարդիկ վերջապես կհասկանան ինչ էր եղել ու ինչ է կատարվում:

Քիչ մնաց...  :Goblin:

----------


## Kuk

> ռադիո 102.00


Ափսոս՝ չեմ իմացել: Լավ, վախը կլսեմ: Կարևորը որ կա:

----------


## Enipra

Բա ո՞ւր են...  :Unsure: 
Առայժմ միայն lragir.am-ն է վերադարձել, այն էլ  լրիվ դափ-դատարկ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժողովուրդ, որ ինչ-որ նորություն լինի Լուռ Բողոքից, տեղյակ պահեք էլի:

----------


## Artgeo

*Հարգելի ընթերցող*
21.03.08 01:47

Երբ քեզ հաջողվի ինչ-ինչ տարբերակով բացել www.a1plus.am ինտերնետային կայքը, մի զարմացիր, երբ այնտեղ նոր տեղեկատվություն չգտնես: Թեեւ արտակարգ դրությունը հանվել է, սակայն մեր կայքը դեռ շարունակում է շատ այցելուների համար փակ մնալ` համապատասխան մարմինների միջնորդությամբ: Հայցում ենք Ձեր ներողամտությունը: Իսկ մինչ www.a1plus.am կայքի ամբողջությամբ բացվելը, մենք տեղեկատվություն կտեղադրենք elections.a1plus.am

----------

